# IDE to AHCI question



## Salamander (Jun 8, 2007)

I am getting ready to move from XP Home to Vista. My current setup is IDE. I'm thinking of switching to AHCI before I install Vista. Should I wipe the HDD first? Leave XP on the machine, make the change to AHCI and then install Vista? I've read that if you leave the OS on, change the bios from IDE to AHCI or RAID you may not be able to boot - is this true?

I have the Bad Axe 2 mobo, if that makes any difference.


----------

